

Twitter etc messages from Iran, collected on one page. - nir
http://feedvolley.com/iran09

======
Tichy
So the whole fuss was about 30 odd messages?

~~~
axod
Once again, the hype and the reality with twitter don't quite mesh...

~~~
nir
The page only shows the _last_ 30 odd messages... There are a lot more than 30
messages in total :)

